# Adding an External Hard Drive to Directv Receiver HR54-700



## Phred Phlintstone (Jan 3, 2018)

I have maxed out the internal hard drive. Tech Support says if I connect an external hard drive to my HR54-700, the HR54-700 will FORMAT THE INTERNAL HARD DRIVE and all I have recorded will be lost. Is there some way to avoid this lunacy and connect an external hard drive WITHOUT losing everything on my internal drive?


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

Welcome to the Site! 

If you connect an external HD drive to your unit it will NOT format the internal drive! so you will not lose those recording as long as you don't replace the GENIE -should you replace it all recording are lost as they stay with the unit it was recorded with.

Get a BIG drive at least 4TB go big or go home.


----------



## PokerJoker (Apr 12, 2008)

Phred Phlintstone said:


> I have maxed out the internal hard drive. Tech Support says if I connect an external hard drive to my HR54-700, the HR54-700 will FORMAT THE INTERNAL HARD DRIVE and all I have recorded will be lost. Is there some way to avoid this lunacy and connect an external hard drive WITHOUT losing everything on my internal drive?


Tech Support is wrong. If you connect an external drive, the HR54 will switch over and use it instead of the internal drive, which remains intact.

What you cannot do is see the shows on both drives at the same time. To see the shows on the internal drive, you must disconnect the external drive.

This is not a hot-swap system! The connect/disconnect process can be a little tricky and if you do it wrong it is possible to mess up the contents of a drive. To safely swap drives you should do a restart from the settings menu, then pull the power plug at the exact moment the lights go out, then do the swapping, then power it up again. Just using the power button is not good enough, since it doesn't really turn off the box.

Also remember that the external drive has to use an eSata interface, which is hard to find since nearly all external drives are USB these days. Most of us that have done this have bought a bare drive and an eSata enclosure and put them together ourselves.

WestDC is right - get a BIG drive or don't bother. The HR54 will handle at least an 8TB drive and probably more. It's best if you use either a NAS type drive or a surveillance-type drive, instead of a common desktop type, but they all will work.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

PokerJoker said:


> *Tech Support is wrong.* If you connect an external drive, the HR54 will switch over and use it instead of the internal drive, which remains intact.
> 
> What you cannot do is see the shows on both drives at the same time. To see the shows on the internal drive, you must disconnect the external drive.
> 
> ...


Can't imagine believing anything "tech support" says about the eSATA function. This is a perfect example.

Rich


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

that support is a bunch of uneducated dudes !


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

P Smith said:


> that support is a bunch of uneducated dudes !


And Dudetes


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

as you said


----------



## techfan (Mar 30, 2018)

I made a video with all the needed info from start to finish and what happens when you add or remove the drive.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

@techfan, sorry I can't give you thumb up - you didn't show how to copy schedulings and recordings from old HDD to new EHD


----------



## four0four404 (Mar 10, 2007)

Sorry in advance for the noob question - I am about to request an upgrade to the HR54-700 (from a HR34), is it safe to assume that if I get a 4TB external drive at the time of install and connect it to the HR54 that would be the best course of action, to avoid having to switch back and forth once the internal drive is full?

Thanks!


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

That would be my recommendation. The external drive replaces, does not supplement, the internal drive. So if your plan is to use an external drive I would do so before I made any recordings I wanted to watch.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

four0four404 said:


> Sorry in advance for the noob question - I am about to request an upgrade to the HR54-700 (from a HR34), is it safe to assume that if I get a 4TB external drive at the time of install and connect it to the HR54 that would be the best course of action, to avoid having to switch back and forth once the internal drive is full?
> 
> Thanks!


Do what *Carl *said, don't use the internal drive except for one recording. Do you need help selecting a hard drive or external device for the hard drive?

Rich


----------



## Steveknj (Nov 14, 2006)

P Smith said:


> @techfan, sorry I can't give you thumb up - you didn't show how to copy schedulings and recordings from old HDD to new EHD


From how it used to work years ago, you can't. You have to reschedule everything including any SP you set up. With that said, one improvement from how it used to work (and that was probably 3-5 years ago) is that often, when you'd initially set up your external drive, use it for awhile and then unplug it, the next time you plugged it in, it would reformat the external and you'd have to start from scratch again. That was probably on an HR21. Now it looks like you can use the drive interchangeably.

The one weird thing with that video. Why would you buy an external drive? That just adds an extra step to the process (taking the old drive out of it's original case and putting it in a new case). The price though was really good so perhaps that's why he did it that way. Alternatively you could buy an external with a eSata port already there, so it's just plug and play at that point, but looking at the prices, it seems more expensive to do it that way (figuring that the drive is about $90 and the case $25), an external with eSata is about $150.


----------



## four0four404 (Mar 10, 2007)

Rich said:


> Do what *Carl *said, don't use the internal drive at all. Do you need help selecting a hard drive or external device for the hard drive?
> 
> Rich


Thank you! @carl6! and @Rich - yes please


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Steveknj said:


> From how it used to work years ago, you can't. You have to reschedule everything including any SP you set up. *With that said, one improvement from how it used to work (and that was probably 3-5 years ago) is that often, when you'd initially set up your external drive, use it for awhile and then unplug it, the next time you plugged it in, it would reformat the external and you'd have to start from scratch again. That was probably on an HR21.* Now it looks like you can use the drive interchangeably.
> 
> The one weird thing with that video. Why would you buy an external drive? That just adds an extra step to the process (taking the old drive out of it's original case and putting it in a new case). The price though was really good so perhaps that's why he did it that way. Alternatively you could buy an external with a eSata port already there, so it's just plug and play at that point, but looking at the prices, it seems more expensive to do it that way (figuring that the drive is about $90 and the case $25), an external with eSata is about $150.


I've been using external HDDs since...perhaps 2007? Never had one reformat. And I had 21s. I saw several posts about this happening, never happened to me.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

four0four404 said:


> Thank you! @carl6! and @Rich - yes please


I've used Blue Caviar WD HDDs in some form (they used to be Green Caviars) for many years with great success. Here's a link to a 4TB drive: https://www.amazon.com/Blue-Desktop...=1522860920&sr=8-5&keywords=wd+hard+drive+4tb
4TB drives are a good fit in/on a Genie.

The device I would recommend isn't made anymore but let me take a look at what's available...I think this will work: https://www.amazon.com/StarTech-com...ts=p_n_feature_keywords_browse-bin:2886986011

That would be my choice but I'd buy it on Amazon because it's easy to return if it doesn't work.

Rich


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

carl6 said:


> That would be my recommendation. The external drive replaces, does not supplement, the internal drive. So if your plan is to use an external drive I would do so before I made any recordings I wanted to watch.





Rich said:


> Do what *Carl *said, don't use the internal drive at all. Do you need help selecting a hard drive or external device for the hard drive?
> 
> Rich


I technically agree with Carl, but not with Rich. I would record one program and one program only on the old hard drive. I would record something that I'd never watch in a million years (that's the technically agreeing with Carl part... "any recordings that I wanted to watch"). For the sake of this conversation, let's say something on the Scientology channel. I'd leave it there and then setup the external hard drive.

By having one program on the internal hard drive, if your DVR reboots after some type of power disturbance, before the external hard drive is ready, you will easily be able to determine that he DVR is looking at the internal hard drive because the Scientology program will be the only item it the playlist. If you see that, you can just restart your DVR.

If that were to happen with an empty hard drive, you wouldn't be able to instantly determine whether the DVR is looking at the internal hard drive or of there is possibly something wrong wiht the DVR or external hard drive.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Bill Broderick said:


> I technically agree with Carl, but not with Rich. I would record one program and one program only on the old hard drive. I would record something that I'd never watch in a million years (that's the technically agreeing with Carl part... "any recordings that I wanted to watch"). For the sake of this conversation, let's say something on the Scientology channel. I'd leave it there and then setup the external hard drive.
> 
> By having one program on the internal hard drive, if your DVR reboots after some type of power disturbance, before the external hard drive is ready, you will easily be able to determine that he DVR is looking at the internal hard drive because the Scientology program will be the only item it the playlist. If you see that, you can just restart your DVR.
> 
> If that were to happen with an empty hard drive, you wouldn't be able to instantly determine whether the DVR is looking at the internal hard drive or of there is possibly something wrong wiht the DVR or external hard drive.


Yup, you're right. I would do just what you suggest and after that I would not use the internal drive, I could have been clearer...I changed that post. BTW, for the first time in years I have no external HDDs. Just don't need capacity anymore.

Rich


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

It is possible to switch back and forth, but you have to disconnect (or connect) the external drive and reboot the DVR. Inconvenient at best. Plus you put yourself in the position of possibly not knowing or recognizing what drive you are on. The suggestion to record one show you would not normally watch, and only that show, on your internal drive is an excellent suggestion.


----------



## four0four404 (Mar 10, 2007)

Rich said:


> I've used Blue Caviar WD HDDs in some form (they used to be Green Caviars) for many years with great success. Here's a link to a 4TB drive: https://www.amazon.com/Blue-Desktop...=1522860920&sr=8-5&keywords=wd+hard+drive+4tb
> 4TB drives are a good fit in/on a Genie.
> 
> The device I would recommend isn't made anymore but let me take a look at what's available...I think this will work: https://www.amazon.com/StarTech-com-External-Docking-Station-Drives/dp/B00U8KSLA8/ref=sr_1_1?s=pc&ie=UTF8&qid=1522861505&sr=1-1&keywords=external+hard+drive+docking+station+esata&refinements=p_n_feature_keywords_browse-bin:2886986011
> ...


Thank you!


----------



## four0four404 (Mar 10, 2007)

Sorry for hijacking this thread for another sort of related question.

Can a HR34 and a HR44 (which they sent instead of the HR54 - I dont have 4K so its not a big deal) exist together? 

Basically I have a lot of stuff recorded on the 34 (kids shows) and until I'm able to get them all on the 44 I would like to use them both. The HR44 as the primary receiver and the HR34 in another room. I currently have a HR24 connected to that TV - its also primarily used for storage.

The CSR confused herself and me in the process so just wanted to see if thats an issue. If it is true, are there any ways around this so that I don't lose my recordings? Trying to tell a toddler wanting to watch Paw Patrol over and over that her shows cant be available instantaneously is the last thing I want to do. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Steveknj (Nov 14, 2006)

Rich said:


> I've been using external HDDs since...perhaps 2007? Never had one reformat. And I had 21s. I saw several posts about this happening, never happened to me.
> 
> Rich


I had it happen to me several times when I used to do it. One time wife was cleaning behind TV and accidentally snagged the cable and it disconnected, plugged it back in and it reformatted. Lost a couple of week's worth of stuff. Once I got my first Genie with 1TB drive, I've yet to fall below 50% as we tend to not leave a lot on DVR and outside of the occasional movie or TV Episode I might want to rewatch, we delete stuff we've already watched. Back in the day of smaller drives, space was an issue and we went with the external. I can't imagine filling up 4TB!!


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

four0four404 said:


> Sorry for hijacking this thread for another sort of related question.
> 
> Can a HR34 and a HR44 (which they sent instead of the HR54 - I dont have 4K so its not a big deal) exist together?
> 
> ...


DirecTV doesn't allow two Genies to co-exist on a single account. You need to deactivate the 34 in order to activate the 44. I would suggest that you start recording some of the kids shows on the 24 before you swap the 34 for the 44. That way, you will have some episodes in reserve when you do the switch.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

carl6 said:


> *It is possible to switch back and forth*, but you have to disconnect (or connect) the external drive and reboot the DVR. Inconvenient at best. Plus you put yourself in the position of possibly not knowing or recognizing what drive you are on. The suggestion to record one show you would not normally watch, and only that show, on your internal drive is an excellent suggestion.


That can cause problems. Once an external device is recognized it's best to leave it alone, I think. Stick a 4TB drive on a Genie and you have plenty of capacity, no real need to switch back and forth.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

four0four404 said:


> Thank you!


If you buy that external device please come back and tell us how you made out.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Steveknj said:


> I had it happen to me several times when I used to do it. One time wife was cleaning behind TV and accidentally snagged the cable and it disconnected, plugged it back in and it reformatted. Lost a couple of week's worth of stuff. Once I got my first Genie with 1TB drive, I've yet to fall below 50% as we tend to not leave a lot on DVR and outside of the occasional movie or TV Episode I might want to rewatch, we delete stuff we've already watched. Back in the day of smaller drives, space was an issue and we went with the external. I can't imagine filling up 4TB!!


I've always had a 3TB drive in my 44, I have come close to filling it up because I stopped paying attention to it. Like all the other DVRs I've used it slowed down quite a bit. Dumped most of the content and it's back to being quick.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

four0four404 said:


> Sorry for hijacking this thread for another sort of related question.
> 
> Can a HR34 and a HR44 (which they sent instead of the HR54 - I dont have 4K so its not a big deal) exist together?
> 
> ...


If you pulled the coax off the 34 before it was deactivated you should be able to view all the content on the hard drive. Not sure for how long, tho.

Rich


----------



## four0four404 (Mar 10, 2007)

Thanks all. One final question and I'll leave you guys alone 

Assuming all goes well with the external HD on the HR44 - when I upgrade to a 54 or something else in the future and use the same HD, would the content on the HD remain? or will the HD be reformatted once connected to a new receiver? I'm gonna assume that it reformats, but wanted to check nevertheless.

Thanks!


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

four0four404 said:


> Thanks all. One final question and I'll leave you guys alone
> 
> Assuming all goes well with the external HD on the HR44 - when I upgrade to a 54 or something else in the future and use the same HD, would the content on the HD remain? or will the HD be reformatted once connected to a new receiver? I'm gonna assume that it reformats, but wanted to check nevertheless.
> 
> Thanks!


Recordings are Married to the Receiver. You will have to start over.


----------



## coolchicky (Jun 9, 2009)

Will this work? I don't know which receiver they're shipping me but it will be a Genie.
https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00C...hard+drive&dpPl=1&dpID=51Ggx19pGZL&ref=plSrch


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

coolchicky said:


> Will this work? I don't know which receiver they're shipping me but it will be a Genie.
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00C...hard+drive&dpPl=1&dpID=51Ggx19pGZL&ref=plSrch


NO - only esata drive connection =NO USB will work


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

four0four404 said:


> Thanks all. One final question and I'll leave you guys alone
> 
> Assuming all goes well with the external HD on the HR44 - when I upgrade to a 54 or something else in the future and use the same HD, would the content on the HD remain? or will the HD be reformatted once connected to a new receiver? I'm gonna assume that it reformats, but wanted to check nevertheless.
> 
> Thanks!


What you will see is your recordings from the old DVR. You won't be able to play them because of the "marriage". You will have to delete them. It shouldn't reformat.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

coolchicky said:


> Will this work? I don't know which receiver they're shipping me but it will be a Genie.
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00C...hard+drive&dpPl=1&dpID=51Ggx19pGZL&ref=plSrch


On a device that will work on D* HRs you will always have a cable that runs from the device to the HR. Don't remember the exact name, something like SATA to eSATA cord. In any event you will see a port on the external device for that cable, same one you see on the back of an HR. It will be labeled: "SATA" on the HR. If the device has the proper port it will be labeled: "eSATA" (my docks have this label, you should see something similar). Don't buy a device unless you can see these ports on the online offerings. Or you get confirmation somehow that it will work with a D* DVR. Lots of external devices out there that just do USB, won't work on a D* DVR. Simply put, don't buy an external device if you can't see the ports, it will probably be a USB device and won't work.

The device I linked to has a picture on the offering that shows the eSATA port, take a good look at it...

Rich


----------



## four0four404 (Mar 10, 2007)

Hey all,

Just wanted to provide an update on where I netted out with the HD upgrade for the HR44-200.

I purchased this HD: https://www.amazon.com/Fantom-Drives-G-Force3-Aluminum-GF3B8000EU/dp/B00WJOUSVG

And this cable: https://www.amazon.com/StarTech-6-Feet-Shielded-External-ESATA6/dp/B000ENYXZ6/ref=sr_1_1?s=industrial&ie=UTF8&qid=1523070581&sr=1-1&keywords=StarTech+6-Feet+Shielded+External+eSATA+Cable+M/M+(ESATA6)

Recorded something on the internal drive. Then connected this to the HR44 and reset it. The HR44 downloaded the 0xd8f update and started right up.

I have the hard drive sitting behind the TV and the center channel speaker so its not super loud (some of the amazon reviews said that it was loud - but between that, the plasma TV and laptop its not that noticeable. Seems to work fine so far (knock on wood). I know 8TB is probably overkill but I had a bunch of points to use and figured why not. ;D

I did end up recording a bunch of shows on my HR24 so no tantrums from the kid either.

Thanks again for all your help getting this up and working. Its much appreciated.

Vinny


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

four0four404 said:


> I know 8TB is probably overkill


how do you know whole 8 TB size is using by DVR ? not just first 2 TB ?


----------



## JerryMeeker (Sep 20, 2007)

P Smith said:


> how do you know whole 8 TB size is using by DVR ? not just first 2 TB ?


Rather than create doubt in the OP's mind, which is not useful, why don't you suggest a method by which he can verify that the full drive size is being recognized and used? Otherwise, why ask this question?


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

P Smith said:


> how do you know whole 8 TB size is using by DVR ? not just first 2 TB ?


Make enough HD recordings, until it shows 90% Free Space.
Add up the hours of time that is recorded and then multiply that by 10. This would show it's total amount of hours of recordings it is capable of.
They advertise 240 hours of HD programming for the 1 terabyte drives. Divide that number into what you calculated and you should have a good proximity as to how much of the drive is recognized.


1TB Hard Drive +1,000 Standard Hours or 240 HD
2TB Hard Drive +2,000 Standard Hours or 480 HD
4TB Hard Drive +4,000 Standard Hours or 860 HD
6TB Hard Drive +6,000 Standard Hours or 1,340 HD
8TB Hard Drive +8,000 Standard Hours or 1,720 HD


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

JerryMeeker said:


> Rather than create doubt in the OP's mind, which is not useful, why don't you suggest a method by which he can verify that the full drive size is being recognized and used? Otherwise, why ask this question?


The method is simple - connect it to PC, Drive Manager will show partitions and sizes regardless if it formatted by Windows or Linux/DVR


----------



## JerryMeeker (Sep 20, 2007)

jimmie57 said:


> Make enough HD recordings, until it shows 90% Free Space.
> Add up the hours of time that is recorded and then multiply that by 10. This would show it's total amount of hours of recordings it is capable of.
> They advertise 240 hours of HD programming for the 1 terabyte drives. Divide that number into what you calculated and you should have a good proximity as to how much of the drive is recognized.
> 
> ...


Jimmie, I decided to try this approach and my results are different. I currently have 118 hours of recorded programs on my external 4TB drive, and the DVR is showing 92% free. Dividing 118 by .08 yields 1,475 hours total capacity, or 368Hr/TB. I wonder why DTV advertises 240Hr/TB?


----------



## JerryMeeker (Sep 20, 2007)

P Smith said:


> The method is simple - connect it to PC, Drive Manager will show partitions and sizes regardless if it formatted by Windows or Linux/DVR


This approach is not guaranteed to work. Since the way a DTV DVR treats the hard drive is proprietary, we can't be sure that the partitions and sizes shown under Windows will be the same as what the DVR OS sees. Jimmie's approach, while tedious, will likely yield a more accurate result, IMO.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

JerryMeeker said:


> Jimmie, I decided to try this approach and my results are different. I currently have 118 hours of recorded programs on my external 4TB drive, and the DVR is showing 92% free. Dividing 118 by .08 yields 1,475 hours total capacity, or 368Hr/TB. I wonder why DTV advertises 240Hr/TB?


That list I put up was not from DTV. It is from a site that sells drives that look identical to the one the OP bought.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

JerryMeeker said:


> Jimmie, I decided to try this approach and my results are different. I currently have 118 hours of recorded programs on my external 4TB drive, and the DVR is showing 92% free. Dividing 118 by .08 yields 1,475 hours total capacity, or 368Hr/TB. I wonder why DTV advertises 240Hr/TB?


One thing that probably affects the results would be if the recordings are all HD, are they all 720p or 1080i ?


----------



## JerryMeeker (Sep 20, 2007)

jimmie57 said:


> One thing that probably affects the results would be if the recordings are all HD, are they all 720p or 1080i ?


I am certain that all the recordings are 1080i. I never watch or record SD content, and very few channels still output in 720p.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

JerryMeeker said:


> I am certain that all the recordings are 1080i. I never watch or record SD content, and very few channels still output in 720p.


See this thread.
How Many Hours Recording With 1tb Space?


----------



## four0four404 (Mar 10, 2007)

:blush: - I'll try Jimmie's method. It'll probably be a while. before I get it to 90%. But will report back when I can.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

four0four404 said:


> :blush: - I'll try Jimmie's method. It'll probably be a while. before I get it to 90%. But will report back when I can.


You can do it on the percent you have used now.
I just did my HR24, 500 gig drive, and it calculates to hold 124 hours of HD recordings or 248 if it were a 1 gig drive.

I have 27% used space or 73% Free Space.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

JerryMeeker said:


> This approach is not guaranteed to work. Since the way a DTV DVR treats the hard drive is proprietary, we can't be sure that the partitions and sizes shown under Windows will be the same as what the DVR OS sees. Jimmie's approach, while tedious, will likely yield a more accurate result, IMO.


What ?! You are absolutely WRONG here !
Take your time for reading thread related to copy DVR's drives - you'll find it's NOT proprietary format/partitions nor Windows cannot show sizes of DVR's partitions.
You got to be kidding not reading first


----------



## JerryMeeker (Sep 20, 2007)

jimmie57 said:


> See this thread.
> How Many Hours Recording With 1tb Space?


That thread suggests that if the recordings are MPEG-4, the number I posted could be realistic. How do we know if the recordings are MPEG-2 or 4? Is everything MPEG-4 now?


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

JerryMeeker said:


> That thread suggests that if the recordings are MPEG-4, the number I posted could be realistic. How do we know if the recordings are MPEG-2 or 4? Is everything MPEG-4 now?


I don't know the answer to that. Some on here do tho.


----------



## JerryMeeker (Sep 20, 2007)

P Smith said:


> What ?! You are absolutely WRONG here !
> Take your time for reading thread related to copy DVR's drives - you'll find it's NOT proprietary format/partitions nor Windows cannot show sizes of DVR's partitions.
> You got to be kidding not reading first


Well, I know that I have a 4TB drive, so I don't need to risk anything by disconnecting the drive and plugging it into a PC, which could alter something on the drive and render it unusable on the DVR without being reformatted. Besides, the conversation has moved on now.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

JerryMeeker said:


> That thread suggests that if the recordings are MPEG-4, the number I posted could be realistic. How do we know if the recordings are MPEG-2 or 4? Is everything MPEG-4 now?


From what I have been reading every HD channel is Mpeg-4 on DirecTV. Even the SD programming will be in 2019.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

JerryMeeker said:


> Well, I know that I have a 4TB drive, so I don't need to risk anything by disconnecting the drive and plugging it into a PC, which *could alter something on the drive and render it unusable on the DVR without being reformatted*. Besides, the conversation has moved on now.


that's right - the conversation moved along
it's just many mistakes posted here aka WAG based on missing knowledge 
unfortunately many members will take it later and fall in same trap (umm, I should use a word starting from a letter "c" to be precise  )

BTW, connecting to PC will not change a bit on the DVR drive - only you could do that, like run converting, making a signature or formatting or other action against the drive, what would bring real disaster for followers


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

jimmie57 said:


> From what I have been reading every HD channel is Mpeg-4 on DirecTV. Even the SD programming will be in 2019.


Gary Toma's tables does show SD and HD channels by different color - use it


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

P Smith said:


> Gary Toma's tables does show SD and HD channels by different color - use it


I don't watch any SD programming. 
Why go to his spread sheet when all the channels have HD on the end of the name ?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

jimmie57 said:


> I don't watch any SD programming.
> Why go to his spread sheet when all the channels have HD on the end of the name ?


well... good point
but I would consult with real facts eg the table to be sure the _naming_ is correct 
you know, if I name my Honda as Ford it will not be it


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

JerryMeeker said:


> That thread suggests that if the recordings are MPEG-4, the number I posted could be realistic. How do we know if the recordings are MPEG-2 or 4? Is everything MPEG-4 now?


MPEG-4 is what you're seeing. The list in contention isn't quite right. The figures can vary a lot depending on what the content is. What that list gives is a rough approximation. Or simply put, YMMV.

Rich


----------



## mnassour (Apr 23, 2002)

techfan said:


> I made a video with all the needed info from start to finish and what happens when you add or remove the drive.


Just to confirm....that Sabrent box you show in the video is rated by the manufacturer for only up to 2 TB. Are you saying you've run it with a 4 TB drive?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

mnassour said:


> Just to confirm....that Sabrent box you show in the video is rated by the manufacturer for only up to 2 TB. Are you saying you've run it with a 4 TB drive?


very often enclosure's designer have only particular size of HDD to test it during R&D stage; later MFG of HDD increase its size, 
very often the enclosure does support bigger drives without any modification - you should try it


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

mnassour said:


> Just to confirm....that Sabrent box you show in the video is rated by the manufacturer for only up to 2 TB. Are you saying you've run it with a 4 TB drive?


We went thru this with ThermalTake docks, they all said "up to 2TB" and they played any HDD you put into them (within reason).

Rich


----------



## JerryMeeker (Sep 20, 2007)

My HR54-700 is using a 4TB external eSata hard drive. The DVR, which sits on an open shelf, has an internal temp of 111 degrees. To lower the temperature, can the power to the internal drive be disconnected, and will the DVR continue to function normally without the internal drive? Is 111 degrees a normal temperature?


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

111 is in the normal temp range. You can disconnect the internal drive but I don't recommend doing so as opening the case violates your terms of service.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

JerryMeeker said:


> My HR54-700 is using a 4TB external eSata hard drive. The DVR, which sits on an open shelf, has an internal temp of 111 degrees. To lower the temperature, can the power to the internal drive be disconnected, and will the DVR continue to function normally without the internal drive? Is 111 degrees a normal temperature?


There was a time when disconnecting the power from the internal drive was possible but that changed years ago. That was before the advent of the Genies IIRC, don't know if you can keep a Genie working without an active internal. I ran 24s without the internal and saw not much difference in anything. I do own all my HRs.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

carl6 said:


> 111 is in the normal temp range. You can disconnect the internal drive but I don't recommend doing so as opening the case violates your terms of service.


Is that possible? I had to put internal HDDs back in my 24s several years ago.

Rich


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

JerryMeeker said:


> My HR54-700 is using a 4TB external eSata hard drive. The DVR, which sits on an open shelf, has an internal temp of 111 degrees. To lower the temperature, can the power to the internal drive be disconnected, and will the DVR continue to function normally without the internal drive? Is 111 degrees a normal temperature?


EDIT. Oops, I misread, sure you could try, but some members reported new FW doesn't allow do that.
[strike]no, HDD is constantly using: databases updating from network tuner[/strike]


----------



## JerryMeeker (Sep 20, 2007)

Thanks for the feedback. If 111 degrees is a reasonable operating temp, then I should leave things the way they are.


----------



## PokerJoker (Apr 12, 2008)

Rich said:


> There was a time when disconnecting the power from the internal drive was possible but that changed years ago. That was before the advent of the Genies IIRC, don't know if you can keep a Genie working without an active internal. I ran 24s without the internal and saw not much difference in anything. I do own all my HRs.
> 
> Rich


I recently took the internal drive completely out of an HR44-500 and ran it on an external drive for 2 or 3 weeks. It worked fine with no problems. The Genie never knew the difference.

Disclaimer - this was before the GUI update, and I don't know if an HR54 would be different.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

PokerJoker said:


> I recently took the internal drive completely out of an HR44-500 and ran it on an external drive for 2 or 3 weeks. It worked fine with no problems. The Genie never knew the difference.
> 
> Disclaimer - this was before the GUI update, and I don't know if an HR54 would be different.


Interesting. That's the way the 24s used to work. Don't know why D* updates stopped that.

Rich


----------



## detroit1 (Feb 8, 2012)

I have Genie 44 and am using a 4TB External Drive. The Genie has been malfunctioning lately and they sent me a new one, which I still have unopened
In the past, there was no way to keep the shows on the External without formatting to use with new Receiver
Is there anything out there now that is possible to keep my shows if I end up switching receivers ?


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

No. Recordings are encrypted to the receiver/dvr they were recorded on. No way around that.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

if you'll made the switch and reuse old smart card... it's hard to convince DTV CSR do that way, but it's been done before by a member here


----------



## detroit1 (Feb 8, 2012)

So you are saying to use the access card from my older genie into the new receiver ? Is that correct ?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

detroit1 said:


> I have Genie 44 and am using a 4TB External Drive. The Genie has been malfunctioning lately and they sent me a new one, which I still have unopened


I would guess (why you not told us which's new one ?) it's the same model, so reusing old card - IF DTV WILL "re-marry" IT TO NEW DVR, will allows you watch all your recordings from EHD.


----------



## studechip (Apr 16, 2012)

P Smith said:


> I would guess (why you not told us which's new one ?) it's the same model, so reusing old card - *IF DTV WILL "re-marry" IT TO NEW DVR, will allows you watch all your recordings from EHD.*


Which they don't do.


----------



## detroit1 (Feb 8, 2012)

Has anyone does this before successfully ?


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

P Smith said:


> I would guess (why you not told us which's new one ?) it's the same model, so reusing old card - IF DTV WILL "re-marry" IT TO NEW DVR, will allows you watch all your recordings from EHD.


Have you actually done this, Pete? D* won't do that, so how do you know it will work?

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

detroit1 said:


> Has anyone does this before successfully ?


Doubtful. Really not much you can do. Did you get to keep the old 44? Might be able to use that to view the content. If they let you keep it don't deactivate it with the coax attached or don't let the installer deactivate it with the coax attached. It can still be deactivated with the coax off. Might work, might not.

Rich


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

yes and he did post his experience here … a couple years ago


----------



## detroit1 (Feb 8, 2012)

So what was the result ? Did it work or not ? I am Sure DTV is going to want me to ship the old one back if I hook up the new Genie 44


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

yes, he got all his old recordings back


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

P Smith said:


> yes and he did post his experience here &#8230; a couple years ago


I do remember that. One person. Need more than that to believe it. Got a link?

Rich


----------



## detroit1 (Feb 8, 2012)

But will DTV allow me to send my old unit back with the newer card in it while I keep the old card in my new Genie ?

That is the real question


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

detroit1 said:


> But will DTV allow me to send my old unit back with the newer card in it while I keep the old card in my new Genie ?
> 
> That is the real question


It is extremelly unlikely you will find a CSR that would allow you to do that (or would even be able to tell the system he's using to do that - his computer will probably reject such a request).

But, there is no way to know with absolute certainty without trying. However, you would need to order the new DVR and have it on hand to get to that point, and the odds are overwhelmingly stacked against you on this.


----------



## detroit1 (Feb 8, 2012)

I already have the new Genie unopened in the Box. I have not touched it yet since the older one started working but not sure if there is any major problem with the older 44 but I requested a new one since about 2 weeks ago, this current one would not turn on, I unplugged it, pressed reset, etc and nothing was happening then, later that night, it started working


----------



## ColdCase (Sep 10, 2007)

Steveknj said:


> I had it happen to me several times when I used to do it. One time wife was cleaning behind TV and accidentally snagged the cable and it disconnected, plugged it back in and it reformatted. Lost a couple of week's worth of stuff. Once I got my first Genie with 1TB drive, I've yet to fall below 50% as we tend to not leave a lot on DVR and outside of the occasional movie or TV Episode I might want to rewatch, we delete stuff we've already watched. Back in the day of smaller drives, space was an issue and we went with the external. I can't imagine filling up 4TB!!


I know old post, but (in the old days) just unplugging eSATA or SATA drives without first unmounting them runs the risk of drive corruption. A reformat is required to fix corruption. Newer DVRs have mitigation strategies designed in and are less prone to this kind of corruption.

In the old days, if one first unplugged the DVR power cord before messing with eSata connections you would never get a corruption problem. And you didn't touch the red reset button on older DVRs as it would also often corrupted external drives.

I've been using external drives for more than a decade and never have had an issue. But when an external drive is attached, I don't touch the reset button. I don't mess with the eSata cable unless the DVR power plug is pulled (turning the DVR off is not good enough). Tripping over an eSata cable with a powered on DVR used to be a good way to corrupt an external drive.


----------



## detroit1 (Feb 8, 2012)

I also wanted to ask if people have noticed the freezing of the video when you check the DVR in the mornings. It doesn't let you do anything; you have to press the reset button by the card to get it working again
I assume this is a stupid software update attempt in the middle of the night. This is a also a major problem because once the box freezes, you can't watch or record and anything you set to record late at night will not record if the box freezes before then


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

detroit1 said:


> I also wanted to ask if people have noticed the freezing of the video when you check the DVR in the mornings. It doesn't let you do anything; you have to press the reset button by the card to get it working again
> I assume this is a stupid software update attempt in the middle of the night. This is a also a major problem because once the box freezes, you can't watch or record and anything you set to record late at night will not record if the box freezes before then


If this keeps happening perhaps you should just replace the box. This is not normal.

Rich


----------



## detroit1 (Feb 8, 2012)

I ended up just hooking up the newer Genie they sent me, which is a model 54. When I connected my external 4TB drive after recording 1 minute earlier on the internal, I was still seeing the internal recording. I had to reset from the menu which wiped out everything on internal, then hook up the external and I saw the message where it was formatting
Does this mean it is now using the external drive, which is what I want ? It seems like there is no official way of telling from the menu or is there ?
the only other thing I was thinking is to record some stuff, then turn off the receiver, unplug the external and start the genie again to see if those shows are gone, if so, then I was using the external like I wanted. Is there any other way to be able to tell for sure ?


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

detroit1 said:


> I ended up just hooking up the newer Genie they sent me, which is a model 54. When I connected my external 4TB drive after recording 1 minute earlier on the internal, I was still seeing the internal recording. I had to reset from the menu which wiped out everything on internal, then hook up the external and I saw the message where it was formatting
> Does this mean it is now using the external drive, which is what I want ? It seems like there is no official way of telling from the menu or is there ?
> the only other thing I was thinking is to record some stuff, then turn off the receiver, unplug the external and start the genie again to see if those shows are gone, if so, then I was using the external like I wanted. Is there any other way to be able to tell for sure ?


The external is most likely much larger than the internal and it should show more free space. However, if you deleted / formatted the internal drive I do not know if that will show any difference.


----------



## fjames (Nov 25, 2010)

Yeah, I keep a few shows I would never watch on the internal, so when the going gets weird, I know where I am.


----------



## detroit1 (Feb 8, 2012)

the only free space it shows is the percentage. It does not show an amount, that would give the answer for sure, the percentage doesn't tell you much. I think the drive that comes inside the Genie 54 is 1 TB so much much smaller than the DVR Expander 4TB External


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

detroit1 said:


> the only free space it shows is the percentage. It does not show an amount, that would give the answer for sure, the percentage doesn't tell you much. I think the drive that comes inside the Genie 54 is 1 TB so much much smaller than the DVR Expander 4TB External


What you should do, what everyone should do when adding an external drive is record one program on the internal drive that you would not record or watch under any circumstances. If that program shows up on the Playlist after hooking up the external drive the DVR has not connected to the eSATA device. I just hooked up two externals and used a golf match for the indicator on one and a shopping show on the other. That works for me. I would never have a reason to record either show. Always do something similar and you'll always be able to tell which drive is connected.

The capacity meter will only tell you how much content you have on the drive, won't tell you the size of the drive.

Rich


----------



## detroit1 (Feb 8, 2012)

yes that is the test that I would normally do as well. The DTV person told me to go into the menu of the receiver and reset and delete everything from that receiver, then connect the external and then wait to see the formatting drive show up on the screen, which I saw. She said that means the external is hooked up because the internal drive would never show that formatting message on the screen


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

detroit1 said:


> yes that is the test that I would normally do as well. The DTV person told me to go into the menu of the receiver and reset and delete everything from that receiver, then connect the external and then wait to see the formatting drive show up on the screen, which I saw. She said that means the external is hooked up because the internal drive would never show that formatting message on the screen


Geez, she was right! Lucky, you are. That formatting message must be something new, I put externals on two HRs a week or so ago and that's the first time I've ever seen that message.

Rich


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Usually that message is real quick so you don’t see it... but a new internal drive would show that as well.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

inkahauts said:


> Usually that message is real quick so you don't see it... but a new internal drive would show that as well.


The message was on the screen for quite a while. I usually sit and stare at the screen when I put in a new HDD (or SSD) and I've never seen it come up on an HDD. Only on the SSDs.

Rich


----------



## Delroy E Walleye (Jun 9, 2012)

Rich said:


> The message was on the screen for quite a while. I usually sit and stare at the screen when I put in a new HDD (or SSD) and I've never seen it come up on an HDD. Only on the SSDs.
> 
> Rich


That's interesting.

I've always seen the message when connecting a new HDD (or one that had been used on other devices). I also seem to remember the message being brief.

I wonder if the SSDs require a more thorough-type of formatting initially which would take longer for some reason...


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Delroy E Walleye said:


> That's interesting.
> 
> I've always seen the message when connecting a new HDD (or one that had been used on other devices). I also seem to remember the message being brief.
> 
> I wonder if the SSDs require a more thorough-type of formatting initially which would take longer for some reason...


I might have missed very brief messages but this was on for a long time. I have no idea what SSDs require, I just know what I saw. The whole process was the same as setting up a new HDD but it was a different experience. I've been using TT docks for years and I never saw what I saw when I put the two SSDs on/in the two HRs. We've always said let the drive spin up, you'll feel it and hear it when it is done. Not with an SSD. Nothing happened. No blinking lights on the dock, I tried two docks both did the same, no indication of anything going on, then I walked out of the room and when I came back the screen was still blank...and all of a sudden I get the formatting message in a big line across the TV screen. It did seem to take more time to format than the HDDs did. After the formatting was done there wasn't any difference in the setup. You might be right, it did take more time to format.

Rich


----------



## detroit1 (Feb 8, 2012)

so then I can't really say for sure if I am using the internal or external drive ? The DTV person was saying she was sure it means the external drive connected and that the internal drive in the genie would not show that message


----------



## detroit1 (Feb 8, 2012)

The DTV person is a idiot. I just realized this morning that the external is not being the one used
When I record several Football Games, the percentage dropped more than what I have seen in the past and the blue light on the right side of the dvr expander drive is solid blue instead of blinking
In the past, if you were recording or watching from external it would be blinking

I see that it has been solid with no blinking

Now I have to figure out how to get this working. I had already done the usual steps of powering off, re connecting, etc

I had been using this drive for 3 years with no problem and I don't think anything is wrong with it now, it is this new genie box they sent me that for some reason is not recognizing it


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

detroit1 said:


> The DTV person is a idiot. I just realized this morning that the external is not being the one used
> When I record several Football Games, the percentage dropped more than what I have seen in the past and the blue light on the right side of the dvr expander drive is solid blue instead of blinking
> In the past, if you were recording or watching from external it would be blinking
> 
> ...


The hard drive used with the now gone receiver will not play the recordings on the new receiver.
I am actually thinking the drive has to reformat.

Have you turned off the receiver ( unplugged it ). Turn on the enclosure for the external drive and let it spin up for about 2 minutes. Then plug the power into the receiver ?

I do not use an external drive but I do read a lot of posts about them. Hopefully someone that actually uses them will wake up soon for you.


----------



## detroit1 (Feb 8, 2012)

I will be trying that either this morning or tomorrow. I will be doing tons of recording today as well

Maybe I should let the drive spin for 2 minutes instead of 30 seconds before trying to connect to the receiver

I really need this to work as the internal drive will not be able to handle all the football recordings and if I go out town, etc I would have many Saturday and Sunday recordings


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

detroit1 said:


> *The DTV person is a idiot.* I just realized this morning that the external is not being the one used
> When I record several Football Games, the percentage dropped more than what I have seen in the past and the blue light on the right side of the dvr expander drive is solid blue instead of blinking
> In the past, if you were recording or watching from external it would be blinking
> 
> ...


Not sure about that. I've never had an internal drive format when putting an external drive on an HR. I don't think that's impossible, I've just never had it happen and I've done this for years with many external devices. But you are right, the lights on the external device should be blinking. What the CSR told you would "usually" be true. It's abnormal for an internal drive that is already formatted for the HRs to be reformatted.

The setup for an external device for HDDs is: First and most important: Record something on the internal HDD that you would not ever consider recording. That is key for identifying which HDD is active. Then...

Unplug both the external device and the HR. Place the HDD firmly in the external device and make sure the eSATA to SATA cord is in place. Plug in the power cord for the external device. Let the HDD spin up, you should be able to hear and feel it spin up and the lights should blink on the external device. Takes less than a minute for the HDD to spin up. Once the external HDD is ready plug in the HR. You should see nothing on the Playlist if you have a new drive. You are ready to go. If you see the recording you would never normally record on the Playlist you have to do the whole thing over.

Rich


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

detroit1 said:


> Maybe I should let the drive spin for 2 minutes instead of 30 seconds before trying to connect to the receiver


anything after 15 seconds is irrelevant
put your ear close to the enclosure before you'll power it, turn on its power adapter, then start DVR, listen &#8230;. tell us what you heard


----------



## detroit1 (Feb 8, 2012)

what is the lowest price 4TB external that people have used with Genie 54 ? tomorrow after I clear out my football games, I am going to try again to get my DVR Daddy 4TB to work with this Genie
It has worked fine for 3 years with my Genie 44. no problems until I tried with this new one


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

check newegg site


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

detroit1 said:


> what is the lowest price 4TB external that people have used with Genie 54 ? tomorrow after I clear out my football games, I am going to try again to get my DVR Daddy 4TB to work with this Genie
> It has worked fine for 3 years with my Genie 44. no problems until I tried with this new one


Give this some thought: https://www.amazon.com/Purple-Surve...qid=1535832453&sr=8-9&keywords=4tb+hard+drive

That's a Surveillance HDD. Gotta be made for DVRs, wouldn't you think? If I was gonna buy an HDD, I'd give one a try. A bit more than a Blue Caviar 4TB drive but probably worth it.

Rich


----------



## detroit1 (Feb 8, 2012)

I assume you would have to buy some sata to esata adapter to use this with DTV Genie ?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

usually you could buy HDD enclosure with eSATA port and use generic eSATA-eSATA [I-I] cable to connect it to DTV DVR eSATA port


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

detroit1 said:


> I assume you would have to buy some sata to esata adapter to use this with DTV Genie ?


I've never seen an external device that didn't come with the eSATA to SATA cord.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

P Smith said:


> usually you could buy HDD enclosure with eSATA port and use generic eSATA-eSATA [I-I] cable to connect it to DTV DVR eSATA port


The HRs have a SATA port and the external devices have an eSATA port.

Rich


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

detroit1 said:


> I assume you would have to buy some sata to esata adapter to use this with DTV Genie ?


If you are referring to an enclosure, one poster says he is buying this one.
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B...?smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER&psc=1&tag=viglink20586-20


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

jimmie57 said:


> If you are referring to an enclosure, one poster says he is buying this one.
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B...?smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER&psc=1&tag=viglink20586-20


Yes, I looked at that and it does come with the eSATA to SATA cord. There's a picture of what comes with the box and the cord is in it. But he's buying that for an SSD, not an HDD.

Rich


----------



## detroit1 (Feb 8, 2012)

does anyone think it is possible that I am already recording onto my external Drive if the blue light is solid with no blinking ? I thought the blinking should mean I am using the external
I emailed DVR Daddy and they said the blue light blinks where there is communication with the DVR

I recorded a ton of football games yesterday; like more than 20 and the dvr percentage this morning was showing 75%. Most of the games were 720 but 4 of them were 1080 and each game is 4 hours


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

The blue light on my external flashes. Not solid blue. Unplug your receiver and disconnect the external and then plug your receiver back in and see what is on the internal after it boots.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

detroit1 said:


> does anyone think it is possible that I am already recording onto my external Drive if the blue light is solid with no blinking ? I thought the blinking should mean I am using the external
> I emailed DVR Daddy and they said the blue light blinks where there is communication with the DVR
> 
> I recorded a ton of football games yesterday; like more than 20 and the dvr percentage this morning was showing 75%. Most of the games were 720 but 4 of them were 1080 and each game is 4 hours


Did you not understand the part about recording something you would never watch on the internal drive so you can tell which drive is active? With an HDD in a device it is normal to see blinking lights on an external device. You seem to be using the internal HDD not the external HDD. Do what was suggested by *b4pjoe* in post # 114 by all means but before you do that make sure you record a bit of something odd (by your standards) on the internal HDD. Once you have that recording on the internal drive you will always be able to know which drive is active.

There are times when an external device won't hook up properly with an HR, that does happen and you have to keep trying the setup. It should work, have patience.

Rich


----------



## detroit1 (Feb 8, 2012)

I just tried again to connect the external DVR Daddy Drive following the instructions they gave including pulling out the esata cable and reversing, etc

same result, I get a solid Blue Light, no blinking and all my shows including the brief test recording I made before disconnecting was there so I was using the internal all along

I am wondering if this Genie 54 may not be compatible for some reason. I never had this problem with the genie 44. I thought I saw on one of these forums some talk about some of these not working with external hard drives. This is a major problem as I need the extra space


----------



## detroit1 (Feb 8, 2012)

I tried a different esata cable and this time I am getting the blinking blue light BUT my internal recordings are still showing and I don't think I saw any formatting message on the screen

this is very strange.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

well, while rebooting HR54, press Select/hold on front panel - you will got internal diags, try to check if the external HDD seen by HR54 (btw, it's not "genie 54" but "HR54")


----------



## detroit1 (Feb 8, 2012)

I also just tried to connect the 4TB External DVR Daddy to one of my other regular HD DVR'S and it did not show up. I still see my internal recordings on that one too

I wonder if I need to re format this DVR Daddy Drive in a computer or try something like that

any suggestions ? I had been using this for 3 years with Genie 44 with no problems


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

detroit1 said:


> I also just tried to connect the 4TB External DVR Daddy to one of my other regular HD DVR'S and it did not show up. I still see my internal recordings on that one too
> 
> I wonder if I need to re format this DVR Daddy Drive in a computer or try something like that
> 
> any suggestions ? I had been using this for 3 years with Genie 44 with no problems


Couldn't hurt to at least hook it up to a PC and make sure it is working. I have bought hard drives before that are DOA.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

detroit1 said:


> I also just tried to connect the 4TB External DVR Daddy to one of my other regular HD DVR'S and it did not show up. I still see my internal recordings on that one too
> 
> I wonder if I need to re format this DVR Daddy Drive in a computer or try something like that
> 
> any suggestions ? I had been using this for 3 years with Genie 44 with no problems


Since no recordings on it are ever going to play again it could not hurt to Format the drive and then try it again.


----------



## detroit1 (Feb 8, 2012)

when I hooked it up to a pc, it asked to format, which I did but it was only showing 143mb, instead of nearly 4TB

also, I can't click in my computer and see anything. I guess one possibility is that the drive is not working right

These Drives are expensive as well, around $240 for 4TB

the 6TB from this brand is $300

what are cheaper options that people have used with the 54 receiver ?


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

detroit1 said:


> I also just tried to connect the 4TB External DVR Daddy to one of my other regular HD DVR'S and it did not show up. I still see my internal recordings on that one too
> 
> I wonder if I need to re format this DVR Daddy Drive in a computer or try something like that
> 
> any suggestions ? I had been using this for 3 years with Genie 44 with no problems


One thing you don't want to do is mess around with the eSATA to SATA cord. Once you have it in place leave it alone. You don't need to reformat the drive, if it needed to be formatted the HR would do that. I have never had to reformat an HDD, never.

What you are seeing is an external device that won't connect to the HR. That is your problem. If you had the external drive for years and it worked what changed? You put it on a different HR. Okay, go thru the setup again. Use these steps:

Unplug both the external device and the HR.

Insert the eSATA to SATA cord in the appropriate ports (we used to hear folks say that cord had to be reversed at times. Never happened to me, excuse me if I don't believe it).

Place the HDD securely in the external device. You should be able to see the connection points in the external device, make sure you properly seat the HDD. Make sure you can't pull the HDD out easily. This is important, it might be your problem.

Plug in the external device and let the HDD spin up (I always suggest a minute, it doesn't take nearly that long but I still suggest a minute just to be sure), depending on the external device you should be able to hear it and feel it spin up. If you hear nothing and see a solid light on the external device something is wrong. That HDD must spin up.

Once you are sure the HDD is up and running and you see blinking lights on the external device plug in the HR and you should be connected.

That's it. You should not have to do anything else. One more time...make sure the HDD is properly seated in the external device and make sure you see the blinking lights before you plug in the HR.

One final thought: I used a lot of external devices over the years and finally settled on docks rather than enclosures. Main reason, they are less likely to fail than enclosures. Only one drawback, they are a royal PITA when the time comes for the initial setup. There have been times when I had to go thru the setup protocol several times to get the dock to hook up properly. Sounds like you're having a similar problem. Again, have patience and keep trying.

BTW, for anyone reading this that plans to use an SSD in place of an HDD in a dock the setup is the same but the same things don't happen. Send me a PM for more details.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

detroit1 said:


> *I also just tried to connect the 4TB External DVR Daddy to one of my other regular HD DVR'S and it did not show up. I still see my internal recordings on that one too*
> 
> I wonder if I need to re format this DVR Daddy Drive in a computer or try something like that
> 
> any suggestions ? I had been using this for 3 years with Genie 44 with no problems


That's what makes me think something is wrong with the external device.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

detroit1 said:


> when I hooked it up to a pc, it asked to format, which I did but it was only showing 143mb, instead of nearly 4TB
> 
> also, I can't click in my computer and see anything. I guess one possibility is that the drive is not working right
> 
> ...


It might be the drive itself. Doubt that, but it might be. Do you have another drive you can try in the external device? If you do and that works correctly it must be the drive in question.

When did you put the drive in the computer and format it? If you stick it in a computer and format it you would have to reformat it for the HR. Do you know if the HDD worked correctly before you formatted it in the computer?

Here's the HDD I'd try: https://www.amazon.com/Purple-Surve...id=1535991811&sr=8-3&keywords=wd+hdd+sata+4tb

That will work in any HR as will just about any WD HDD with the proper specs. And it costs $117.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

jimmie57 said:


> Since no recordings on it are ever going to play again it could not hurt to Format the drive and then try it again.


No choice if he formatted it in a computer is there? Something else I've never considered doing.

Rich


----------



## detroit1 (Feb 8, 2012)

besides that drive from Amazon, what else do I need to buy ? I have esata cables already


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

detroit1 said:


> besides that drive from Amazon, what else do I need to buy ? I have esata cables already


You need an external device. That's all. You get all the cabling you need when you buy an external device. I hesitate to recommend one. I've used Thermaltake eSATA to SATA docks for years but TT has stopped making them. I did a quick search on Amazon and this dock might work: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B...beb-4819111bef9a&pf_rd_r=6YHJZZP6RB8S26YJFG3W

Buy it, try it. If it works...good. If it doesn't return it. Nothing lost.

Rich


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

you'll need: HDD (from newegg.com), eSATA enclosure (with own power supply) and I-I eSATA cable


----------



## detroit1 (Feb 8, 2012)

any other eSata enclosures with power that I should look at

I think I will buy the WD Drive that was mentioned earlier. Now I just need to find a well reviewed enclosure


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

did you try to invoke Diags during boot ?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

detroit1 said:


> any other eSata enclosures with power that I should look at


if it was a question (missing question mark ?) - search here, members posted what enclosure they are using


----------



## detroit1 (Feb 8, 2012)

I ordered the Rosewille Enclosure from Amazon along with the WD 4TB


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

waiting for continue your saga ..


----------



## detroit1 (Feb 8, 2012)

I got the WD 4TB Drive and Rosewille Enclosure and hooked it up to the 54 Receiver. Works Fine. 

only needed 1 try. The other drive, DVR Daddy 4TB, I must have tried like 10 times and failed each time. I guess that drive must have gone bad although it was working fine with my Genie 44


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

detroit1 said:


> I got the WD 4TB Drive and Rosewille Enclosure and hooked it up to the 54 Receiver. Works Fine.
> 
> only needed 1 try. The other drive, DVR Daddy 4TB, I must have tried like 10 times and failed each time. I guess that drive must have gone bad although it was working fine with my Genie 44


The DVR Daddy drive was in an enclosure, right? Did you try the new drive in that enclosure? That would be interesting.

Rich


----------



## detroit1 (Feb 8, 2012)

no, I purchased a new Enclosure by Rosewille which is similar looking to the DVR Daddy enclosure


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

detroit1 said:


> no, I purchased a new Enclosure by Rosewille which is similar looking to the DVR Daddy enclosure


Doing what I suggested would tell you and us if the original HDD was the cause or if it's enclosure was at fault. We used to see problems with Rosewill external devices, be nice to know if they got better. Just curious.

Rich


----------



## detroit1 (Feb 8, 2012)

I can say when I hooked up the DVR Daddy to my Computer, it would only show 143mb so I think it was the drive, not the enclosure


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

detroit1 said:


> I can say when I hooked up the DVR Daddy to my Computer, it would only show 143mb so I think it was the drive, not the enclosure


I just looked at the DVR Daddy site. ~ $240 for this: DirecTV External Hard Drive Expander for HR34 HR44 HR54 Genie
A 4TB WD Purple Surveillance costs ~ $210. That's the drive I would buy, not the price I'd want but...

I see no mention of make of model on the D* offerings. Do you know that? DVD Daddy's prices don't seem that high if the HDDs are really good. I do see Purple WD Surveillance 4TB drives for about $100 on Amazon, the link above seems to be for a high tier HDD. I'd like to know what the failed HDD is.

Rich


----------



## detroit1 (Feb 8, 2012)

I paid like $152 for both drive and Enclosure from Amazon. Much better deal than the 250 or more I paid for the DVR Daddy 3 years ago

The Drive I just got is WD Purple 4TB Surveillance


----------



## thefunks67 (Feb 4, 2007)

I am gonna try this enclosure with a 4 TB purple drive.
*
https://www.amazon.com/Rosewill-Enc...TF8&qid=1541284870&sr=8-1&keywords=RX-358+U3C*


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

thefunks67 said:


> I am gonna try this enclosure with a 4 TB purple drive.
> *
> https://www.amazon.com/Rosewill-Enc...TF8&qid=1541284870&sr=8-1&keywords=RX-358+U3C*


I do not see the eSATA port on the item. You need that. You have to use a cable between the eSATA port on the external device and the SATA port on the HR.

Rich


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Rich said:


> I do not see the eSATA port on the item. You need that. You have to use a cable between the eSATA port on the external device and the SATA port on the HR.
> 
> Rich


Strange. I am certain there was a different item than this shown when I clicked on it last night. I could clearly see the esata port. I don't see one now.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Rich said:


> I do not see the eSATA port on the item. You need that. You have to use a cable between the eSATA port on the external device and the SATA port on the HR.
> 
> Rich


This looks like what I saw yesterday evening / night:
https://www.amazon.com/Enclosure-Al...7&sr=1-2-catcorr&keywords=rosewill+hard+drive


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

jimmie57 said:


> This looks like what I saw yesterday evening / night:
> https://www.amazon.com/Enclosure-Al...7&sr=1-2-catcorr&keywords=rosewill+hard+drive


Two entirely different devices, no? The first one I saw looked like it is one of the new USB 3.0 externals. The device linked above will/should work.

Rich


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

I found this on the WD Support site.
*What is the difference between a desktop drive and a WD Purple drive? *

The WD Purple drive is designed specifically for 24/7 DVR and NVR surveillance solutions and is optimized with AllFrame™ technology for system playback and performance.

WD Purple drives support 3x the workload rating of desktop drives, making them more capable of handling the higher demands of video surveillance systems.

And this link to some more info:
WD Purple Surveillance Hard Drive | Western Digital (WD)


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

jimmie57 said:


> I found this on the WD Support site.
> *What is the difference between a desktop drive and a WD Purple drive? *
> 
> The WD Purple drive is designed specifically for 24/7 DVR and NVR surveillance solutions and is optimized with AllFrame™ technology for system playback and performance.
> ...


I have read similar articles. The Surveillance drives do seem to be the drives we should recommend. I've never seen any other maker of drives state that their HDDs were made specifically for DVRs. Be interesting to see if they have the same problems over time that the normal HDDs have.

Rich


----------



## thefunks67 (Feb 4, 2007)

The item in the link I posted does indeed work .

Got the enclosure today, popped in my purple drive and it worked flawlessly.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

thefunks67 said:


> The item in the link I posted does indeed work .
> 
> Got the enclosure today, popped in my purple drive and it worked flawlessly.


I just looked at that link and I still don't see an eSATA port on it. Is it near the USB port? Is it on the same side as the USB port?

Rich


----------



## thefunks67 (Feb 4, 2007)




----------



## thefunks67 (Feb 4, 2007)

3.5 Inch Hard Drive Enclosure to USB 3.0 / eSATA. External Hard Drive Case Aluminum Body, Built-in Cooling Fan and Fan Switch. Support 3.5" SATA III / II / I Hard Drive up to 6TB and UASP function. - Newegg.com


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Thanx. Just went back to the original link and can't see it in the pictures. Really bad photos on the Amazon offering.

Rich


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Rich said:


> Thanx. Just went back to the original link and can't see it in the pictures. Really bad photos on the Amazon offering.
> 
> Rich


I noticed on another item, the purple wd drive, that in the pictures one had the part number with a "Z" on the end and one with an "X". The "X" is the old model.
Glad his had the esata connection.


----------



## thefunks67 (Feb 4, 2007)

This combo is working flawlessly.


----------



## WestieLvr (Nov 4, 2019)

thefunks67 said:


> This combo is working flawlessly.


So you are telling me that I should nix the DVRdaddy (no tech support, no phone number) and get the WD instead? I have an HR54-500 that does not support eSata hook-up anyway, so far I returned the FantomDrive and I am waiting for DVRdaddy to email me back ⏳. A company with absolutely no phone number for support?

Tell me pleeeease that the WD drive will work?! Or what do I need with a USB only connection?

Thank you!


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

WestieLvr said:


> Or what do I need with a USB only connection?


Just stick with one of your thread and follow it&#8230; cross posting is no-no


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

WestieLvr said:


> So you are telling me that I should nix the DVRdaddy (no tech support, no phone number) and get the WD instead? I have an HR54-500 that does not support eSata hook-up anyway, so far I returned the FantomDrive and I am waiting for DVRdaddy to email me back ⏳. A company with absolutely no phone number for support?
> 
> Tell me pleeeease that the WD drive will work?! Or what do I need with a USB only connection?
> 
> Thank you!


You cannot use USB for external drives. You could get another 54 and hope it has a SATA port. Or you could mount the HDD internally. Those are your choices when it comes to putting a larger drive on that particular 54. Yes, the WD drive will work if mounted internally. Get a replacement 54 with a SATA port and you can use it externally.

Rich


----------



## WestieLvr (Nov 4, 2019)

P Smith said:


> Just stick with one of your thread and follow it&#8230; cross posting is no-no


Sorry won't happen again.


----------



## WestieLvr (Nov 4, 2019)

Rich said:


> You cannot use USB for external drives. You could get another 54 and hope it has a SATA port. Or you could mount the HDD internally. Those are your choices when it comes to putting a larger drive on that particular 54. Yes, the WD drive will work if mounted internally. Get a replacement 54 with a SATA port and you can use it externally.
> 
> Rich


What kind of an HDD would you recommend?


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

Rich said:


> You cannot use USB for external drives. You could get another 54 and hope it has a SATA port. Or you could mount the HDD internally. Those are your choices when it comes to putting a larger drive on that particular 54. Yes, the WD drive will work if mounted internally. Get a replacement 54 with a SATA port and you can use it externally.
> 
> Rich


Do we know if anyone has tried on an HR54 with USB 3.0 and no SATA port?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

nope


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

WestieLvr said:


> What kind of an HDD would you recommend, Rich?


If you have to use an HDD I'd recommend the WD Surveillance drives. Here's a link to a 4TB model: https://www.amazon.com/Purple-4TB-S...290&sprefix=western+digital+su,aps,150&sr=8-1
These HDDs are made for DVRs. If money and capacity aren't your main concerns but performance is, you might want to read the thread linked to in my signature below this post.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Athlon646464 said:


> Do we know if anyone has tried on an HR54 with USB 3.0 and no SATA port?


I would if I had a 54. Just to stop the speculation we keep seeing. I think if this did work we would have told about it.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

WestieLvr said:


> What kind of an HDD would you recommend, Rich?


I had two Westies...we have a thread running about dogs, here's a link; Dogs
I'd like to hear about your Westie/s. Take a look.

Rich


----------



## WestieLvr (Nov 4, 2019)

Rich said:


> I had two Westies...we have a thread running about dogs, here's a link; Dogs
> I'd like to hear about your Westie/s. Take a look.
> 
> Rich


Thanks for the information Rich! More about my crew tomorrow, for now is this a good WD drive? https://www.amazon.com/Purple-Surveillance-Internal-Hard-Drive/dp/B07RRCQVN1/ref=dp_ob_title_ce


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

8 TB HDD for your recordings ? that's a lot of them to store ...

looks OK, I would take 5400 RPM drive: less power - less heat - less noise


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

WestieLvr said:


> Thanks for the information Rich! More about my crew tomorrow, for now is this a good WD drive? https://www.amazon.com/Purple-Surveillance-Internal-Hard-Drive/dp/B07RRCQVN1/ref=dp_ob_title_ce


If this helps, I used to record just about everything I might have an interest in on my 44. Had a 3TB drive in it, never had a problem with capacity. 8TBs is a lot of capacity to have on one DVR. Actually, you'd be a lot better off with the 8TB drive if you are planning on running at about 50% of capacity. I try to keep all our DVRs at less than 50%. You'll have fewer problems. Yes, that's a good drive.

Rich


----------



## WestieLvr (Nov 4, 2019)

Okay, I got a WD Purple internal and installed it, however, I cannot see the DTV "On Demand" programs. It says they are temporarily unavailable. What did I do wrong? I can do everything else record, view in all rooms, delete from anywhere, but not watch "On Demand." It is very frustrating with everyone else in the house wanting to watch different things that are only available "On Demand."


----------



## makaiguy (Sep 24, 2007)

Patience, Grasshopper. You just put in a blank drive with no pre-existing guide data. On demand stuff always seems to take longer to load than the rest of the guide data.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

WestieLvr said:


> Okay, I got a WD Purple internal and installed it, however, I cannot see the DTV "On Demand" programs. It says they are temporarily unavailable. What did I do wrong? I can do everything else record, view in all rooms, delete from anywhere, but not watch "On Demand." It is very frustrating with everyone else in the house wanting to watch different things that are only available "On Demand."


Not an HDD problem, follow the advice you've been given...Grasshopper.

Rich


----------



## WestieLvr (Nov 4, 2019)

Rich said:


> Not an HDD problem, follow the advice you've been given...Grasshopper.
> 
> Rich


Thank you Sensei!


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

WestieLvr said:


> Thank you Sensei!


Sorry, couldn't help myself. *makaiguy's* post cracked me up. But seriously, we tend to blame the HDDs for all kinds of problems and properly so. I think the HDDs are the major problem in all the HRs but in your instance I could see no reason to think an HDD would do that...still no Westie stories?

Rich


----------



## dtvuzr (Feb 3, 2014)

What about using a 4 TB solid state drive? Those things are incredibly fast


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

dtvuzr said:


> What about using a 4 TB solid state drive? Those things are incredibly fast


Go for it !


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

dtvuzr said:


> What about using a 4 TB solid state drive? Those things are incredibly fast


Gonna assume you are talking about a Genie for that 4TB drive. If so, it's probably more capacity than you need and those drives get expensive. I'd go with a 3TB drive personally. Also assuming you have other two tuner HRs.

Rich


----------



## WestieLvr (Nov 4, 2019)

Hi Everyone,
Geez, I lost you for a while there! Okay, I installed a WD Purple 8TB Surveillance Internal Hard Drive - 7200 RPM Class (like my sensei suggested), SATA 6 GB/S, 256 MB Cache, 3.5" - WD82PURZ in my HR54-700. I kept having problems with the blasted HR54-700 rebooting itself and fast-forwarding into next week... yikes! So on Saturday, April 18 this dude comes out and says every time someone calls with a problem like this it is always this receiver and gives me a HR54-500! Except now I cannot watch anything that was on my hard drive . What the bleep?! Then same dude comes out today and says it is my hard drive - REALLY? BTW - you guys would not believe this but we are at 30% open. The kid never erases anything, and we are all into Star Trek (every version) and Star Wars!

So what do you think?

Jeanne
Grasshopper


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

WestieLvr said:


> Hi Everyone,
> Geez, I lost you for a while there! Okay, I installed a WD Purple 8TB Surveillance Internal Hard Drive - 7200 RPM Class (like my sensei suggested), SATA 6 GB/S, 256 MB Cache, 3.5" - WD82PURZ in my HR54-700. I kept having problems with the blasted HR54-700 rebooting itself and fast-forwarding into next week... yikes! So on Saturday, April 18 this dude comes out and says every time someone calls with a problem like this it is always this receiver and gives me a HR54-500! Except now I cannot watch anything that was on my hard drive . What the bleep?! Then same dude comes out today and says it is my hard drive - REALLY? BTW - you guys would not believe this but we are at 30% open. The kid never erases anything, and we are all into Star Trek (every version) and Star Wars!
> 
> So what do you think?
> ...


_Except now I cannot watch anything that was on my hard drive._ A hard drive gets joined with the receiver. When you change the receiver it is like getting a divorce. That has always been the case. I believe Dish drives join to the account.
In your case only the titles of what you had recorded remains for you to see, but not to play.


----------



## WestieLvr (Nov 4, 2019)

So how do I remarry DirecTV receiver and the hard drive or don't I?


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

You can't. The drive was encrypted to the receiver that went away. The installer should have warned you about that, and asked if you wanted to change receivers or not. There is no way to recover your recordings (unless you can get the old unit back, and then it would be a nightmare getting a CSR to switch it back to active on your account).


----------



## WestieLvr (Nov 4, 2019)

So as usual divorce is a *****! And I lost all of my recordings, but there is nothing wrong with the hard drive because I can record now, right?


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

WestieLvr said:


> So as usual divorce is a *****! And I lost all of my recordings, but there is nothing wrong with the hard drive because I can record now, right?


Correct.
I do not know what you do to get rid of the list of old recordings.
There are people on here that do and will probably do that shortly.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

I think you can select and delete the old file names, but faster and easier would just be to format the drive.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

jimmie57 said:


> Correct.
> I do not know what you do to get rid of the list of old recordings.
> There are people on here that do and will probably do that shortly.


They can be deleted in the same way we delete "normal" recordings. Or the HDD can be reformatted. The only difference between these recordings and normal recordings is you can't play these recordings.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

WestieLvr said:


> So as usual divorce is a *****! And I lost all of my recordings, but there is nothing wrong with the hard drive because I can record now, right?


Yup.

Rich


----------

